# Ralph Giordano gestorben.



## tommie3 (10 Dez. 2014)

Köln/Hamburg – Die Nazis verfolgten und misshandelten ihn – und doch blieb Deutschland seine große Liebe. Mittwochmorgen starb der große jüdische Schriftsteller Ralph Giordano („Die Bertinis“) im Alter von 91 Jahren.
Er wohnte zuletzt in Köln, blieb aber im Herzen immer ein Barmbeker Jung.
Giordano, Sohn eines Pianisten und einer jüdischen Klavierlehrerin, wuchs in dem Hamburger Arbeiterviertel auf, besuchte das humanistische Gymnasiums „Johanneum“, das er als Jugendlicher aufgrund der Nürnberger Gesetze als Jude verlassen musste.
In einem Keller in Alsterdorf überlebte er mit seinen Eltern und Geschwistern die Verfolgung, als die Deportation der Mutter drohte.
Hass hat der große Schriftsteller trotzdem niemals gekannt. Giordano sagte einmal in einem Interview: „Ich liebe dieses Land, so wie es jetzt ist. Ein Leben ohne Deutschland ist für mich unvorstellbar.“
Anlässlich seines 90. Geburtstages war Ralph Giordano letztes Jahr zu einem Festakt im „Johanneum“ von seinem jetzigen Wohnort Köln nach Hamburg gekommen.
Es war der letzte Besuch in seiner Heimatstadt.
Bestätigt wurde der Tod von einem Freund Giordanos (94), der ihn noch gestern Abend am Krankenbett besuchte und mit einem komischen Gefühl heute Morgen wieder in die Klinik fuhr. Da war sein Freund bereits verstorben.
Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## stuftuf (10 Dez. 2014)

ein ganz Großer ist von uns gegangen

Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## syd67 (12 Dez. 2014)

Rip will miss your sight of mind!


----------

